# red fin blue eyed pleco



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I got a red fin blue eyed pleco and had him for about 6 months. I wanted to find him a buddy but the store i bought him from doesn't sell exotic plecos any more. I looked on planet catfish to find the l number to see if i could find one for sale on web. I couldn't find one using the common or scientific name. Well anyways there was no L number for this fish on planet catfish. When looked him up i search under common names of red fin blue eyed pleco and found the info but no L. does anyone know the L number or know were i can find another one? I have been looking for the true blue eyed pleco but know i will probubly never find one but if by chance some one knows were i can find one would be great.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

Like they told you at Planet Catfish, the fish doesn't HAVE an L number. Noone is withholding it or anything. DATZ didn't give it one and it's not yet classified. It's at least distinctive so it keeps it from falling completely through the cracks at least. Sorry it's not the answer you were hoping for.

Good luck with that blue eyed thing .

Barbie


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks. No it wasn't the answer i was hoping for but now i know. Thanks for the info


----------

